

Why Bing Is the Wrong Name - aminuit
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/bing-they-shouldve-googled-a-better-name

======
loganfrederick
A humorous article that makes some valid points, specifically the last one.
The name won't necessarily restrict it from succeeding as a search engine, but
it does nothing to help either.

